# SISbase.dll error. Need advice, please.



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

I just installed a new mobo and after installind SIS video drivers, I keep geting a .dll error. I can't figure ot if it is a bit of malware of if something is wrong with the new driver that I loaded from the resource disk I got with the mobo.


----------

